# Last day at Killington - REFLECTIONS - Killington, VT



## SkiRay (Jun 14, 2016)

Many of us can relate to the last days of the ski season being the hardest and then becoming sad to see the season go.  

This season particularly was our toughest, since Winter never really came for us East Coasters. It was as if Winter was a perpetual Spring. 

Even though there wasn't much natural snow, we still managed to create many great memories and friends which are moments  we will reflect on when we think of this season. 

The change of season means we have all gotten a little older and that our kids have grown up a bit too; wishing the seasons and time, would just go a bit slower. 

Here is to Summer and the next Winter season to come. 

Thank you for watching our videos. It means so much to us. 

Thank you, 
The Alba Family


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 31, 2016)

Now I'm getting verklempt!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 20, 2016)

Musta missed this cause I was in Ohio visiting the outlaws ... inlaws. I'd be so proud of my wife if she learned to ski that well but she won't have anything to do with it. Oh well - at least she lets me ski.

Ray, you truly are a geeky Dad. Your kids may roll their eyes as they get older but eventually they will cherish these videos. Keep up the fun.


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 5, 2016)

*Surprised that this thread got over 2000 views! My youtube shows like 200 though*



Abubob said:


> Musta missed this cause I was in Ohio visiting the outlaws ... inlaws. I'd be so proud of my wife if she learned to ski that well but she won't have anything to do with it. Oh well - at least she lets me ski.
> 
> Ray, you truly are a geeky Dad. Your kids may roll their eyes as they get older but eventually they will cherish these videos. Keep up the fun.



They Abubob! I am a geek for sure and I know my kids are sort of at that point where they don't like being photographed so much.. The kids are very much involved in shooting with the camera and Sandro even narrated "Peaceful Valley" which he was excited by and it was basically his story. So, getting my kids involved has been good for them and for me too. Crazy thing is to see them grow up - feels like yesterday they were tiny and now my son is almost as tall as me! 

Anyway, our ski season has started and this year so far is starting to look good and I hope it continues for us and this industry!  

Question - do you guys really like these edits?


----------



## keyser soze (Dec 5, 2016)

I enjoy them


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 5, 2016)

SkiRay said:


> !
> 
> Question - do you guys really like these edits?



Yes you do a great job at it. 
Cool to see your ski days



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Griswold (Dec 5, 2016)

I enjoy them too...happened to be at Pico the same day you were a few years ago and liked seeing the day from your perspective


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 5, 2016)

the MRG one was my favorite so far but I also enjoy seeing you develop your videography/storyline skills


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2016)

Definitely keep them up. You do a great job.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiRay (Jun 12, 2019)

*Its been a while*



prsboogie said:


> Definitely keep them up. You do a great job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Thanks all. Just doing a bit of reminiscing here on this Spring/Summer day, thinking of Winter and years gone by. We are not sure if you have seen our latest work - though suspect some of you have seen our stuff posted on Facebook or on YouTube.  We still have a ton to learn - though we just got accepted in the IMDb. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10447764/?ref_=rvi_tt

We are trying to get better..


----------

